# P/N for European convex mirror?



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Searched the archives; didn't find it. 

Does anyone have the part no. for the LH side exterior convex mirror glass that is used in Europe?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

51.167.893.557

should be around $65

EDIT: Try calling Paul McLaughlin @ South Motors 305 256-2360 if you can't find it at a reasonable price around you.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> 51.167.893.557
> 
> should be around $65
> 
> EDIT: Try calling Paul McLaughlin @ South Motors 305 256-2360 if you can't find it at a reasonable price around you.


Thanks.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Better and cheaper to learn how to properly adjust your mirrors to avoid the blind spot.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> Better and cheaper to learn how to properly adjust your mirrors to avoid the blind spot.


Thanks, but I already know how to do that.

The goofy mirrors in the M3 are too damn small for comfort; even when properly adjusted, the driver's mirror provide only a very small slice of what is going on. The mirrors on normal 3s are a lot better.

But hey, at least they look cool.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I find that properly adjusted the M3 mirros show me as much as I need to see. I don'g need to be able to tell what make and model is next to me, only that something is there.

Same for both M cars.


----------



## m3again (Aug 12, 2003)

But why use the mirrors chosen by our hapless DOT, when you can use the mirrors that BMW, Audi, VW, Porsche, etc. intended. The extra field of vision and margin of error never hurts.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

m3again said:


> But why use the mirrors chosen by our hapless DOT, when you can use the mirrors that BMW, Audi, VW, Porsche, etc. intended. The extra field of vision and margin of error never hurts.


They aren't needed, and they distort the field of view. Just because BMW, Audi, VW, Porsche,etc make them, doesn't mean they are the bes for the job.


----------



## m3again (Aug 12, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> They aren't needed, and they distort the field of view. Just because BMW, Audi, VW, Porsche,etc make them, doesn't mean they are the bes for the job.


Yes, of course, our government is much smarter about auto safety than those silly german engineers or that amateurish TUV.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> They aren't needed, and they distort the field of view. Just because BMW, Audi, VW, Porsche,etc make them, doesn't mean they are the bes for the job.


After having used VW's version in Germany, I am convinced that they offer an important safety benefit. They no more "distort the field of view" than does the convex mirror on the right side of the car; once you are accustomed to using the mirror (after about ten minutes), this becomes a non-issue.

Properly adjusting the "normal" mirror eliminates *most* of the blind spot, for example, but there is still a wedge in which motorcylces can hide. Convex mirrors all but get rid of that.

Moreover, the M mirrors are shaped exactly wrong. They are largest close in to the car, and smallest out by the tip, but it is the tip that provides you with much of the view of left side of the next lane over--useful on the freeway. The previous M mirrors, though smaller in surface area, were shaped better.

Anyway, jumping back and forth between my GTI (which has properly sized and shaped mirrors) and my M3, it feels like I strap a set of blinders on in the M3. Not a good feeling. If this car weren't a lease, I would swap the mirrors for the base 3 versions in a heartbeat.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

I agree. I had custom convex mirrors made for my previous car.

Once you got used to the slightly distorted view it is very difficult to go back to regular mirrors. One quick glance and you know exactly what is behind you.

Id love to have some convex for my 3. Do the sell OEM E36 convex mirrors?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

JST said:


> After having used VW's version in Germany, I am convinced that they offer an important safety benefit. They no more "distort the field of view" than does the convex mirror on the right side of the car; once you are accustomed to using the mirror (after about ten minutes), this becomes a non-issue.


Since a number of people have asked me about the split mirror, I took the attached picture (which is part of my BMW page). This shows a brick wall viewed through the mirror:










You can see how the bricks to the left of the split line are "squeezed" so there is a much wider field of view. If you count, you can see between 9 and 12 bricks (depending on where in the curve of the left side you count) to the left of the split, compared to around 15 on the main area of the mirror.


----------



## Beowoulf (Aug 30, 2003)

Sorry for the stupid question but how do you change the mirror?


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Beowoulf said:


> Sorry for the stupid question but how do you change the mirror?


On the regular (square) mirror, you just tilt it all the way up, reach under, and gently pop it out - it is held on by 4 clips to a round disc that's the tilt actuator. Of course, as the BMW service instructions say, "Risk of damage" . If you look at the new mirror, you'll see the 4 clips and can get a feel for it.

I don't know if the oval M-style mirrors use the same method or not.


----------



## m3again (Aug 12, 2003)

I guess the M mirrors are a little different. There is a locking ring which you need to rotate slightly to release the mirror. There is also an adhesive disc in the middle like on most mirrors.

You can use the new mirrors as a guide to see which way the ring needs to rotate to remove and lock. I can't remember which direction off the top of my head.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Are these available for a standard E36?


----------

